# How Do You Do It ?



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

well i know i will get alot of different remarks and such on this ,, but here goes ,, Between the wife and me we bring in about $12,000 a month ,, and yes i have an employee to pay  ,,, but after i pay the buss insurance ,,workmans comp ,, and all my bills from suplliers i am down to about $7,000 a month ,, and yes i will spend 75 bucks a night for a week or two at the beach ,, and 90 bucks for a weekend at MR ,, 
But my big question is , how do u all do it ??? with limited income ,, i can do any repairs on my MH ,, from tires to eng and chassis stuff ,, but what i am getting at ,, is how can u all still travel ,, and buy the little toys and such that u want ,, and then still rv ????? I am a cheap skate where money is concerned ,, just ask GTS and Hollis  :laugh: ,, but i can not afford to even take a weekend trip let alone a week or so now ,, i have only one payment ,, and that is on the wife's car ,, everything else is paid for ,, but i just can't get ahead ,, i am even working a second job to try and help out ,, but like i said i am open to all the remarks and relpies i will get ,, i am just curious on how it is done ,, and yes i have funds for retirement ,, what is left of them ,,    :disapprove:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Make a budget Rod.  Live within the budget.  

http://www.daveramsey.com/fpu/home/?FuseAction=dspContent&intContentID=3006


----------



## cwishert (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Well Rod, Hubby and I make considerably less than you do per month maybe take home around $4000.00 only two real payments of the car and the MH.  We don't get to go very far but we can get out almost any weekend due to the fact that the most we really have to pay for is gas.  We stay on the beach no charge on the weekends.  The lake is  only $25.00 per night.  We don't have any other toys any more except hubby's mud truck but he has not been racing in about two years due to the fact that it gets too expensive to try to compete.  So my question is what more do you want to do.  We go to Louisiana at least 3 to 4 times a year and this year we went to Vegas and of course you have to have a couple hundred dollars plus hotel rooms.  I guess it is just where your priorities lie.  The kids have always had decent clothes and shoes and everything they needed for school.  We could be saving more but what fun would that be.  I say you only live once, make it good.  You can't take the money with you, so as long as you have enough while your alive then everything is good.    I am always telling my husband that I haven't run him broke yet :clown:  When I do he can get mad at me.


----------



## LEN (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

MMMMMMMMMM We make good retirement and no problems, but we are conservative. Don't do the $100 dinners out but a couple times a year on special occasions and look where we spend the $$$. Look at where you spend the $$$$$ and choose where, how much and when a bit more carefully. We do more on what we have than people with a lot more income by shopping ans buying when on sale. For instance food bill for the year $5000(i really don't know what we spend) shop Costco and repackage, buy volume when on sale, do the dinner out with a two for one(watch the drinks) and use a few coupons and cut it to $2500. Eating the same menu. Now that gives me near halt the diesel cost for the year. We could spend more but why. Prioritize  what is very important and skip a few at the bottom of the list. And like Carol & John we like 3 weeks in Hawaii a year a week or two in Mexico and the RV for 3 to 4 months, this year maybe more, a year in the SW. 

LEN


----------



## jack g (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod I would suggest you get rid of you crack pipe.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Well, Rod,  You probably make a whole lot more than most of us as I see it.  I'm retired.  Wife just quit her job when I retired so no retirement funds from her.  We still have house payments and other bills, but manage to spend 6 months in Florida during the winter months.  I don't understand why your so negative about not being able to afford stuff.  If I had your income, I'd be in 7th heaven and maybe even go on a cruise or maybe buy a new car or truck.  Enjoy, life is just too short to worry so much about money.  If ya got it, spend it before the Govt starts taking it to pay for all those give-a-ways to the poor and lazy who don't want to work because the Dems keep supporting them.  There, got it off my chest.  I feel better now.  Life goes on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

yea i know ,, and to jackg ,, what was meant by that post ,, i was jsut asking ,,, better be nice to me 
To other's ,, i do live within a budget ,, a macroni and cheese spam budget ,, but what i am getting at ,, is HOW can u all really do it ,, i guess i have a different idea of rving ,, i like the rv resorts and such ,, u know full hookups ,, showers and such ,, but maybe that is where i am going wrong ,, i want to much fun outta life in the rv that it will break us ,, but still i can not see me out fulltiming soon ,, want too ,, but ,, can't see it happening ,, what i need to do is sell the business ,, and have the wife support me ,, JK  :laugh:  ,, but i still don't really get the concept on how u all afford the repairs ,, tires ,, maint ,, fuel and then can go and stay at a cg somewhere ,, and enjoy it ,, i would be a nervous wreck ,, 
I guess i will find out soon enough ,, and as the wife tells me ,, i need to let go of some of those coffee cans buried in the yard ,, and have fun ,,, that is my down fall ,, i will save a penny that i find ,, i do not like spending money if i can keep from it ,,  :laugh: 
OK i am done with this post ,, since i have seem to have mad some smart a-- even smarter ,, so i am done ,, thanks to all that gave me some real in sight ,, and even the one that didn't ...


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod you know life is short, so enjoy it while you can. even a short trips is better than waiting forever for the big one. Rod, you stated it very well,, live in your budget and life will take care of it self. :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod, we have nowhere near the income you have and are still hanging on somehow.  We have to shut down everything at the homebase when we leave for extended trips.  We could really fulltime as cheap as living here but we use COE cgs and passport america and a little work camping along the way.  Don't like to plan on work camping but do enjoy it ever once in a while. Simple eating out and don't smoke or drink. Only major expense is the MH payment but it's not to bad because we paid a lot down. You just have to decide what is most important and do it. We tried the fulltiming but kind of miss the family so do about 50 50 now.  We still own our home which is paid for in a sub division but let the daughter live in it. We have a mobile home single wide on our old homeplace in the country and it's cheap living and paid for.  I know where you are coming from and it takes a lot of planning and then dive in the waters fine :laugh:


----------



## jack g (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod my remark was not to be mean.  I just figured if you clear 7k a month and don't think you can RV very often  somtthing must be clogging your thinking. you van be thrifty and still have fun.  Just get out and do it.  Take x amount out of those coffee cans and go Rving.  You know you will enjoy it.  If you only stay in resorts than take a couple coffee cans.  else try state parks or other parks.  there are many good people that don't stay in resorts due to the $$. I've seen many of your post this post is the only one I think is weird.  All others were helpful to many others.  no one person always needs to be the best.  I just reread you comments, could you be getting nervous about getting close to retirement.  Don't be.  just retire and enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

well i am sorry if i took u'r post wrong ,, i am not the type to bicker with a post ,, if it is is not directed at fellow rver's or family ,, but yes ,, i can go out an rv ,, but the whole point was ,, how can the fulltimers do it ,, with their fixed income ,, and the depression we are in (yes i said depression ,, it fits ) i know as them i have medical insurance to pay ,, as well as the cars and house and rc insurance ,, but i do my own repairs , on everyting ,,and still don't have the funds (to Me ) to go out ,, as nash ,, i have a drag car ,, and fuel for it is 5 bucks a gallon ,, and it burns 2 gallons in a 1/4 mile ,, but that is what ,, i guess my down fall is ,, living life at no expense ,, if u live the rv life ,, why not enjoy it to the fullest ,, like taking a cruise for 3 months ,, but my whole point was ,, if i don;t want to spend all i got on rving ,, to have a good time doing it ,, then how do all the rest get buy living day by day ,, are they not enjoying it ,, or what ,, sorry ,, this time i am  really DONE with this post


----------



## jack g (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Than  I'll make this my final post on your thread.  Once you pay off alot of what you owe, it will be alot easier to determine what amount you can use for Rving.  Than you can be like the rest of us, you will only have some much $$ comming in each month and that is what you will learn to life on.  good luck in you next race.


----------



## LEN (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod come on out to Quartsyte some time as see how much fun boondocking can be Heck it's all beach. Although we don't boon dock a lot but enough to know the ropes it sure saves $$$$ for the Resorts. I have stayed in RV parks for much under $200 a week that were great, Hot tub, pool and bikini's JUST LIKE THE BEACH Huh!!. And we move every 5-7 days unless we are headed somewhere and just an overnight so fuel is for 100 to 200 miles a week or less. I found we live cheaper on the road, maybe because we are more aware of the costs, than at home. And we travel with the toad almost everyday sight seeing or picture taking or looking for wild life.  I think food might even be cheaper as we do a lot of BBQing on the road and keep it simple. Some pot lucks along the road we new friends also help.


----------



## utmtman (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod we manage but its not easy and we make 2 grand short of what you do.  We do try and stay for a month at a time in places cuz its far cheaper.  We just made that run to SD and back thru Missouri and now we are going to stay in place for a couple of months (175 a month plus have to pay elec, which can run to 100 a month).  If it were not for that we could not afford to fulltime.  And it also helps when we volunteer at the parks cuz we get a free site for up to three months.  Going back to Petrified in Az in Sept to Nov so the two months there are going to be free and it will cost us for gas about the same as two months we pay where we are so we will break even but it will be a chance to get away and so something besides sitting in one place and doing nothing.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Rod I know you said you were done with this post but I have one more comment also.  I am not a full timer but I think most people who are full timers do not stay at posh "RV Resorts".  I think most of them stay at regular rv parks with regular people.  Probably less expensive than rent/house payment and utilities each  month.  They only pay the insurance for themselves if they have health ins and for the RV and vehicle no house ins if they don't own one.  Meals are the same if you were at a house or on the road.  In a lot of ways entertainment is cheaper because alot of the time it is provided at the rv park like game rooms, pools, some have movie night and bingo night and other activities going on.  As for myself, I have seen the RV Resorts who only allow class A motor homes and they have to be a certain year model or newer and on and on and on as to the rules.  I say no way.  I am not that uppity.  If you have a 1900 motor home or travel trailer whatever and you want to park next to me come on.  The only thing I ask is be polite and do unto others just like the good book says.  So anyway do what you want to do, don't worry about the money.  You have made it this far in your life and your not broke, you will make it for the rest of your life that way. :approve:


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 31, 2009)

RE: How Do You Do It ?

Rod, I feel your pain.  that is why I bought an old MH. It was cheap and the only way that I could take the whole family on "vacation" I work on everything myself.
My goal is to retire and live on a boat.  (and you think RVs and maintence are expensive) But by the time you retire, sell your shop and home you can buy an RV cash and with money left over to travel with. I have found that even with high gass prices it is the cheapest way to travel. And God knows I am Tight with cash  I am getting ready to do two weeks of traveling  with a family of five and It should cost me less than $1100.00 Ok SHOULD.  I think that that is cheap. By the way I am not counting the cost of food because we would buy groceries anyway at home.
 Of coase like you I own a bussiness with a staff of 9 and will make no money while I'm gone but spending time with my rotten spoiled kids and wife is priceless.
By the way Rod, Thanks for all of the advise that you have given me.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

Hey Rod, your gonna be just fine.  It will all work out.  We sometimes live month to month, but we love each other and it is just a whole lot of fun just being together in the later part of life.  Never know what is behind the next door........


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

well very true Archer ,, and to all thank u ,, for u'r responses ,, i feel that when that day comes ,, i will be ready to go out ,, and enjoy rv life ,, ,, but still waiting ,, agian thanks too all  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

It'll all work out Rod   Retirement is great :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Blueeyes (Jul 31, 2009)

Re: How Do You Do It ?

In reply to your question regarding living on a fixed income-the way we planned ours was this-I prepared an excel work sheet for 2 years before I retired where I posted "every" expense. This way I knew what expenses that I could cut or eliminate.  I was only 48 when I retired and after paying our health insurance (approx. 11,000/yr), we are living on approx. 25,000/yr.(my & dh retirements & a set amount from savings each mo). We paid off everything (house, car, boat) & bought a used class c (which we also paid off before retering). We eat in the mh most meals & when we do eat out we try not to spend more that 25/30 & stay in state parks or on federal forest campsites.  We have been in all 48 states & 3 provencies of Canada in 9 years.  When we are at home we try to pick up temp jobs for approx 3 mos. Our entainments while traveling are biking, canoeing, hiking, wildlife watching-which are free in the parks. We cut out extras like flying, new clothes, gifts to each other, pricy haircuts, etc. & don't miss these at all.


----------

